# Waterproof hiking boots



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

NbyNW said:


> I like opinions from others, after the sixth comment about buying US made 400$ boots, I got the point.
> 
> I liked the second part of your reply, where you gave specifics. the more information from others with real world experience, the better. There are so many options, price points, and brands to choose from, I was only looking for varied opinions from others that may use their boots in similar conditions to what I do.


With all due respect, after 3 pages of boot discussion I am still wondering exactly what you are looking for. The title says "waterproof hiking boots" and you have been given many suggestions. Sorry to say, but traditionally hiking boots are leather. But you don't want clunky leather boots. You have made that clear....you also do not want leather upland boots... maybe if you give us an example we might be able to help a bit more. I completely understand everyone is not willing to fork over 300+ for quality boots. The problem is that many of the made in Asia varieties fall apart too quick to even justify their 100.00 price tag. 

The guys that have given suggestions know well enough to not suggest cheap boots. Likely, they spend a lot of time afield and on their feet. 

Given the above, if I were shopping for a light weight water proof hiker right now, I would consider the LL bean cresta hikers for 259.00. Made in Europe and very similar to the old vasque sundowners that lasted me 12 years and were made in Italy. 

Thats all I got.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I was going to add my experience and a testimonial or two and add some links and pictures but, eF-it. The thinker thinks, what the prover proves...


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> I was going to add my experience and a testimonial or two and add some links and pictures but, eF-it. The thinker thinks, what the prover proves...


You're easy to dissuade.




MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> With all due respect, after 3 pages of boot discussion I am still wondering exactly what you are looking for. The title says "waterproof hiking boots" and you have been given many suggestions. Sorry to say, but traditionally hiking boots are leather.


I found the boots I am looking for, thank you.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

NbyNW said:


> You're easy to dissuade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're proud we could help.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

brushbuster said:


> Gortex sucks. I have yet to find a boot lined with gortex that have kept my feet dry.


What works for you?


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

jrose said:


> What works for you?


Good question. I thought it was given tongue in cheek because Gore-Tex has a very good reputation for boot linings, and other gear.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Nostromo said:


> Good question. I thought it was given tongue in cheek because Gore-Tex has a very good reputation for boot linings, and other gear.



No Gore-Tex. 2.6mm leather. One piece uppers. Over 25 years old now and still going strong. I had them re-soled with a crampon compatible Vibrams and toe caps 5 years ago. The principles are applicable as far as construction, materials and cost though.










Ad in Backpacker Magazine, October 1991.


----------



## jrose (Aug 17, 2011)

PunyTrout said:


> No Gore-Tex. 2.6mm leather. One piece uppers. Over 25 years old now and still going strong. I had them re-soled with a crampon compatible Vibrams and toe caps 5 years ago. The principles are applicable as far as construction, materials and cost though.
> 
> View attachment 311570
> 
> ...


Good looking pair of boots. What do you treat the leather with?


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

PunyTrout said:


> No Gore-Tex. 2.6mm leather. One piece uppers. Over 25 years old now and still going strong. I had them re-soled with a crampon compatible Vibrams and toe caps 5 years ago. The principles are applicable as far as construction, materials and cost though.
> 
> View attachment 311570
> 
> ...


Those look nice..


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> No Gore-Tex. 2.6mm leather. One piece uppers. Over 25 years old now and still going strong. I had them re-soled with a crampon compatible Vibrams and toe caps 5 years ago. The principles are applicable as far as construction, materials and cost though.
> 
> View attachment 311570
> 
> ...


Looks like a good pair of boots.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

jrose said:


> What do you treat the leather with?


Filson Boot Oil and Nikwax (heated with a hair dryer and rubbed in to penetrate). When I had them resoled they waterproofed them too. I didn't ask what they used. My feet have never been wet wearing them though.

Resoled through Rocky Mountain Resole. http://rmresole.com/


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

PunyTrout said:


> Filson Boot Oil and Nikwax (heated with a hair dryer and rubbed in to penetrate). When I had them resoled they waterproofed them too. I didn't ask what they used. My feet have never been wet wearing them though.
> 
> Resoled through Rocky Mountain Resole. http://rmresole.com/


I remember guys putting either bear grease or mink oil on their boots and standing them on the open door of the oven set at 350 to water proof them years ago.

Gore-Tex for me though.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> I remember guys putting either bear grease or mink oil on their boots and standing them on the open door of the oven set at 350 to water proof them years ago.
> 
> Gore-Tex for me though.


Yep, and beeswax, and Sno-Seal in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

I have no problem with Gore-tex per se. The way it was explained to me in terms of footwear, is where ever there is a stitch or a seam, it allows sand or particles in. This then allows abrasion and the Gore-Tex can degrade and fail causing leaks. Good leather with minimal seams and a good waterproofing agent works great. Just make sure you wax/seal any seams.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> heated with a hair dryer and rubbed in to penetrate).


That issue key to long lasting leather.It takes some work.


PunyTrout said:


> me in terms of footwear, is where ever there is a stitch or a seam, it allows sand or particles in. This then allows abrasion and the Gore-Tex can degrade and fail causing leaks.


Same with abrasive snow I was told.Those boots look great and we'll maintained.I have a question for other posters on here which is how long have you had goretex boots last with a lot of miles and let's say maybe 60 days a year?I'm curious.I wear the setters 90 days a year in which at least 60 are with miles being traveled.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

Historically my boots go on between 4 and 4:30 every morning and seldom come off before 5pm. It's mostly commercial construction but I wear them basically every day. It doesn't/didn't matter what brand of boot I had at the time. Wescos wore the best, Thourogoods did not wear as well but zero complaints. I'd get 2-3 years out of a set of Thourogoods before the soles were toast. I never bothered to re-sole the Thourogoods. I prefer leather and unlined boots for durability but my Irish Setters Vapor Treks are the one exception.

When I first got into the trades I tried the Sears Diehards. They took about 6 months to break in and once broke in they were junk and needed to be thrown away. Wolverines were marginally better. Redwing steel toed electrician boots were a little better yet but I moved away from steel toed boots.

I would hate to know how many miles I actually put on in a year.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

To be fair, I've never or, maybe very rarely have worn those boots on concrete. I only use them about 20-50 times a year hence their longevity.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Lightfoot said:


> Historically my boots go on between 4 and 4:30 every morning and seldom come off before 5pm. It's mostly commercial construction but I wear them basically every day. It doesn't/didn't matter what brand of boot I had at the time. Wescos wore the best, Thourogoods did not wear as well but zero complaints. I'd get 2-3 years out of a set of Thourogoods before the soles were toast. I never bothered to re-sole the Thourogoods. I prefer leather and unlined boots for durability but my Irish Setters Vapor Treks are the one exception.
> 
> When I first got into the trades I tried the Sears Diehards. They took about 6 months to break in and once broke in they were junk and needed to be thrown away. Wolverines were marginally better. Redwing steel toed electrician boots were a little better yet but I moved away from steel toed boots.
> 
> I would hate to know how many miles I actually put on in a year.


Sears changed the diehard 15 years ago to cut costs and maintain the price point to be marketable.Everything down to the laces,the leather tanning process,pre stretching,and grade of leather right down to the sole over the years one after another.I have worn them for work for over 25 years installing Floor covering only because the are good while down on the floor.They were around forty in the late 90's and the last two pairs I purchased was 90.They turn your socks orange due to the dye and chemicals used to treat the leather.Lol.They are nowhere near what the used to be.


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 18, 2018)

lol I remember orange socks. Yeah, out here in '97 they were $69/pair. My feet bled from wearing those stupid things but as an apprentie that's the most boot I could afford and was dumb enough to buy.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If we are going to talk work boots, the Thorogood USA made are my choice. They run 1/2 size large, great quality construction,the soles wear great, for me but are a little hard for my taste if I were roofing or doing iron work in them. USA made Carolinas are really, really comfortable, with a nice soft sole and supple leather. So supple they may be lacking a bit in support, but man do they feel good on the feet. I have been wearing mine as my around the house work boots.Chippewa USA made, they don't leak and are quite comfy, but I am really disappointed with the way the padded collar delaminated in weeks after buying. Red Wings, Just over priced any more. Not any better than the Thorogoods, just 25% more money.

I have an 18 year old pair of Setter Kangaroo 400gram upland boots that are very, very comfortable. They only have a few thousand miles on them, but they look really, really good and are still bone dry. (they never see concrete or work) Also have them in a pair of uninsulated 6", but those are finally popping stitches, but are still dry . They don't owe me a dime. I wish they stlll made them but Setter quit making kangaroo boots years ago.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

jrose said:


> What works for you?


I have yet to find a waterproof hiking boot. I have friends that have tried and like the mendel perfekts, all leather and gortex lined, but they treat the hell out of the leather.
I have tried, rocky, danner, vasque, crispi, redwing, and all have leaked.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Nostromo said:


> I remember guys putting either bear grease or mink oil on their boots and standing them on the open door of the oven set at 350 to water proof them years ago.
> 
> Gore-Tex for me though.



Use caution when heating them. I use heat to remove the soles!

Better to use a hair drier for more controlled heat. Clean and let dry. Warm the boot, apply the wax and heat again. Wipe off excess! That's the important part. Caked on Sno-Seal or bear grease will allow sand and mud to adhere to the leather and that's abrasive.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> Good question. I thought it was given tongue in cheek because Gore-Tex has a very good reputation for boot linings, and other gear.


Gortex is overrated and over sold.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Shoeman said:


> Use caution when heating them. I use heat to remove the soles!
> 
> Better to use a hair drier for more controlled heat. Clean and let dry. Warm the boot, apply the wax and heat again. Wipe off excess! That's the important part. Caked on Sno-Seal or bear grease will allow sand and mud to adhere to the leather and that's abrasive.


I don't think those guys owned hairdryers.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> I have yet to find a waterproof hiking boot. I have friends that have tried and like the mendel perfekts, all leather and gortex lined, but they treat the hell out of the leather.
> I have tried, rocky, danner, vasque, crispi, redwing, and all have leaked.





brushbuster said:


> Gortex is overrated and over sold.


I'm starting to wonder just what you're doing to those poor boots that destroys them so. lol


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Shoeman said:


> Use caution when heating them. I use heat to remove the soles!
> 
> Better to use a hair drier for more controlled heat. Clean and let dry. Warm the boot, apply the wax and heat again. Wipe off excess! That's the important part. Caked on Sno-Seal or bear grease will allow sand and mud to adhere to the leather and that's abrasive.


Had a buddy out them next to a wood stove and the next day one for and the other one he shrunk and could not put it on it was so small.lol!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

birdhntr said:


> Had a buddy out them next to a wood stove and the next day one for and the other one he shrunk and could not put it on it was so small.lol!


Talk about bad luck.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

ESOX said:


> If we are going to talk work boots, the Thorogood USA made are my choice. They run 1/2 size large, great quality construction,the soles wear great, for me but are a little hard for my taste if I were roofing or doing iron work in them. USA made Carolinas are really, really comfortable, with a nice soft sole and supple leather. So supple they may be lacking a bit in support, but man do they feel good on the feet. I have been wearing mine as my around the house work boots.Chippewa USA made, they don't leak and are quite comfy, but I am really disappointed with the way the padded collar delaminated in weeks after buying. Red Wings, Just over priced any more. Not any better than the Thorogoods, just 25% more money.
> 
> I have an 18 year old pair of Setter Kangaroo 400gram upland boots that are very, very comfortable. They only have a few thousand miles on them, but they look really, really good and are still bone dry. (they never see concrete or work) Also have them in a pair of uninsulated 6", but those are finally popping stitches, but are still dry . They don't owe me a dime. I wish they stlll made them but Setter quit making kangaroo boots years ago.


Work is truly the test for boots.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Gortex sucks. I have yet to find a boot lined with gortex that have kept my feet dry.


Then you haven't tried Belleville's

My feet have never gotten wet in my 790's and I put 'em thru hell..

https://www.bellevilleboot.com/index.php


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

birdhntr said:


> Had a buddy out them next to a wood stove and the next day one for and the other one he shrunk and could not put it on it was so small.lol!



I had one come in the shop like that. What happened? I put it in the microwave, but just for a minute...LOL

Any extreme heat is disastrous to leather.


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Shoeman said:


> I had one come in the shop like that. What happened? I put it in the microwave, but just for a minute...LOL
> 
> Any extreme heat is disastrous to leather.


Lol.WHY did he do that!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He was a she and it seemed smart at the time. $600 Gucci’s and someone spilled a wine.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

brushbuster said:


> Gortex is overrated and over sold.



I believe there’s different quality of Goretx

Had a pair of Mephistos for damn near 20 years. I punctured the hell out of it, sewing and resewing those poor shoes.... never leaked!

Too bad they quit making them. I’d buy 2 pair! Back then they were $325


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

My 2 cents. Have a couple 3 pairs of leather boots an a pair of rubber boots try your best not to step in any deep water holes. By a pair every couple 3 years to balance the funding most decent boots hold out the water unless it get in from the top. I like Sorel


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Quickest common destroyer of quality leather I have ever seen, calcium chloride. Makes them shrivel up hard as a rock when they dry. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> With all due respect, after 3 pages of boot discussion I am still wondering exactly what you are looking for. The title says "waterproof hiking boots" and you have been given many suggestions. Sorry to say, but traditionally hiking boots are leather. But you don't want clunky leather boots. You have made that clear....you also do not want leather upland boots... maybe if you give us an example we might be able to help a bit more. I completely understand everyone is not willing to fork over 300+ for quality boots. The problem is that many of the made in Asia varieties fall apart too quick to even justify their 100.00 price tag.
> 
> The guys that have given suggestions know well enough to not suggest cheap boots. Likely, they spend a lot of time afield and on their feet.
> 
> ...


The old Vasque Sundowners were a wonderful boot and I wore them for years till they quit making them in my size (14 B). Now I have been wearing the LL Bean Cresta Hikers for the past 6 years all day every day - been through several pairs and never had one leak - ever!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I use Obenaufs L.P. on all my leather goods. The stuff is great and people swear by it. 

When the boots get muddy or simply need a good cleaning, I pull the laces, insoles, and wet them down to get all the caked on stuff off. Then I grab a brush and some saddle soap and bush them clean. I rinse them real well. While they are still damp I apply the Obenaufs and gently heat them with a hairdryer set on low. Rub the Obenaufs in with my bare hand. Let them sit over night and wipe off any excess the next day. That's it...

Love my Red Wing 877's. Like I said they are on their 3rd sole. I have worn them at least 5 days a week for the last 10 years. Taking care of them as described above works well for me.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

capper said:


> The old Vasque Sundowners were a wonderful boot and I wore them for years till they quit making them in my size (14 B). Now I have been wearing the LL Bean Cresta Hikers for the past 6 years all day every day - been through several pairs and never had one leak - ever!


Yep...the Italian sundowners were an awesome boot. As soon as vasque started making them in Asia, the quality took a nosedive. 

Mine were so well worn when I got rid of them you could hardly tell they were leather. They were completely deteriorated. They were as comfortable as a slipper and never leaked... great boots. Too bad everything went to Asia.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Speaking of Vasque boots, does anyone remember their top of the line $300 Italian Alps boot, The Montana? I have a pair that are broken in with _brand new soles_ that need a new home. They're too small for me. If anyone can wear a men's size 7 1/2 or 8 or has a wife or girlfriend or kid that does PM me.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Nostromo said:


> I'm starting to wonder just what you're doing to those poor boots that destroys them so. lol


 Seven years ago I bought a pair of vasque boots, cordura outers, gortex lined for an Alaska trip. The very first day of hiking in wet tundra my feet got soaked. 2 years ago I bought a brand new pair of Danner pronghorns gortex lined for an Idaho trip. I wore quality gators over top. It rained for probably 3 days straight and by the second day I had wet feet from walking in wet vegetation.
Last year I decided to get a good pair of boots for an Idaho trip, so I bought a pair of Crispis, gortex lined, wore gaitors over top and it rained and snowed pretty much the whole time. Wet feet again in just 2 days of walking in snow and wet vegetation. I done nothing out of the ordinary to those boots. Gortex just plain sucks.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to Northwest Alaska this August, and I am going to try a pair of sealskinz socks in the crispis when conditions are wet and hope for the best.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

PunyTrout said:


> Speaking of Vasque boots, does anyone remember their top of the line $300 Italian Alps boot, The Montana? I have a pair that are broken in with _brand new soles_ that need a new home. They're too small for me. If anyone can wear a men's size 7 1/2 or 8 or has a wife or girlfriend or kid that does PM me.
> 
> View attachment 311915


Dan those are classics lol


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Lamarsh said:


> Dan those are classics lol


I'd wear them if they fit me. They're arguably the best boots Vasque ever made. Here are the actual boots in question if anyone is interested. They need some laces and some oil and I'd go ahead and probably buy some fancy new insoles as well if it were me.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> Seven years ago I bought a pair of vasque boots, cordura outers, gortex lined for an Alaska trip. The very first day of hiking in wet tundra my feet got soaked. 2 years ago I bought a brand new pair of Danner pronghorns gortex lined for an Idaho trip. I wore quality gators over top. It rained for probably 3 days straight and by the second day I had wet feet from walking in wet vegetation.
> Last year I decided to get a good pair of boots for an Idaho trip, so I bought a pair of Crispis, gortex lined, wore gaitors over top and it rained and snowed pretty much the whole time. Wet feet again in just 2 days of walking in snow and wet vegetation. I done nothing out of the ordinary to those boots. Gortex just plain sucks.


This is a little odd. When I read your posts you seem like a smart squared away guy. Then, you seem here to be selecting the wrong foot gear. This is what I would say: For wet tundra swampers, insulated if you like. Are going to be your best bet. You can make a big difference in these by adding super feet inserts. This will up the support and motion control which will alleviate fatigue. In Idaho assuming you were in the mountains then either get used to having wet feet after three days of rain or use a pair of galoshes over your boots. For the shorter topped boots where you are wearing good wool socks and the wet stuff is over the top. The moisture wicking works both ways and your feet will get wet from the top down.

I would like to take this opportunity to point out we are two grown men arguing about which shoes to wear.


----------



## Full_Draw_Killer (Jan 10, 2014)

Special deal today only on Rockys website $70.. Going to order a pair and see how they turn out, little skeptical as it seems to be hit or miss with Rockys - but we'll see. I have had 3 pairs of rockys in the past. A set of hunting/hiking boots that ripped pretty quick, another set that lasted 3 years and my daily western boots that I've had for 2 years have held up. If they don't work out I believe I am going to order a pair of Lowas before things really take off this Fall. 

https://www.rockyboots.com/rocky/ro...587152-sku^RKS0323W11-adType^PLA&currency=USD


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I have Lowa renegades. I noticed this week the stitching towards the front is coming loose. They are approx. 2 years old and saw daily use walking a great deal.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I just bought two pairs of red wing iron rangers off Ebay. Brand new, $150 a pair plus shipping. The iron rangers aren't really hiking boots but they are great work boots. When they get broken in and look like this.....they are awesome.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I spent last year in Ozark Trail Hiking boots. $20 bucks at Walmart.


----------

